# Windows 8.1 Microsoft Account as Administrator



## BostyanBMW (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey I need help I like 8.1 alot :grin: but here is my problem on any other windows 7, XP etc. I always had Administrator rights, and I never have any problems.

Now I have Administrators rights but if I move any file in C:.. I need to click OK :angry::angry: ! I unlock Administrator Account but I need Microsoft Account as Administrator for ever!

I hate this st*** rule on this windows :angry:

On his page they wrote this:
"Once you have finished setting up your computer, we recommend that you use a standard user account for your day-to-day computing"

:grin::grin: I`m not st*** to use this, and every time I need Admin rights need to change account :banghead:


Any solutions?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

You can look at disabling UAC. But I would not recommend that, I haven't disabled it on my computer. Yea its annoying but its there for a good cause, its there to protect you and also to stop other programs accessing admin functions without you knowing.


----------



## BostyanBMW (Sep 5, 2014)

UAC I turned off as soon as I got into Windows :grin:

"you and also to stop other programs accessing admin functions without you knowing."

This is fake :smile: I never have any problems in any windows and I always had admin right! No pop-ups etc was perfect :thumb:


So there is no solution for this even in registry? I unlocked Administrator account but is Local :sad:










( net user administrator /active:yes )












For now I will use Local Account but if anyone had any solution to fix this please reply :grin: Anyway tenx for Reply...


I can`t install games in this account this is stu**** rule in 8.1 and I hate it ALOT :angry: I never had this problem in any other windows...


----------



## BostyanBMW (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry for long reply but I fix this stu*** "safe" :angry: I searched everything on my OS from registry etc. etc. :banghead:

But I find it :dance:

If anyone don`t like Fake Administrator account.... here is solutions :thumb:




























































































Works perfect :thumb: Now you have True Administrator Account! Without any annoying pop ups windows :thumb:

I dont`t know why MS didn`t do this by default !! Administrator Account mean Admin Rights and not only 50% this is not Administrator Account is fake Administrator Account :angry:


Everyone will use own settings! Now I have to do this every time I install Windows on my or any other computer :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

> I dont`t know why MS didn`t do this by default !!


Because it is dangerous as a default setting. In fact it is dangerous period.

Making such radical changes in security is for experts only who are fully aware of the risks and are prepared to deal with the problems that may develop. I can't imagine a legitimate reason for doing so.

Running with a full time admin account was OK in 2001 when XP was released. But it is a more dangerous world now than it was then. Malware has become VERY sophisticated in recent years. Malware developers are very knowledgeable, highly motivated, and in many cases, well funded. The goal is to evade the very best AV software with the latest definitions. It often does. It is war between malware and protection software and most experts agree that malware is winning. You need all the advantages you can get.

By default software runs with the same rights and privileges as that of the account it is running under. If that is a full time admin account it can do whatever it wants, no questions asked. This is very convenient. But that convenience comes at a price.

If you should accidentally run malicious software it will be able to do pretty much anything it wishes, no questions asked. It will take full advantage.

That is why starting with Vista by default an admin account initially has only the rights of a standard user. You obtain the full admin rights only upon request. This is UAC at work. Malware running under this limited account will be much restricted in what it can do and often unable to do any damage.

UAC is not proof against malware. Nothing is. But good security always consists of multiple levels and UAC provides one such level. It is a compromise between convenience and security and I think a good one. Security always has it's price.


----------



## BostyanBMW (Sep 5, 2014)

LMiller7 said:


> Because it is dangerous as a default setting. In fact it is dangerous period.
> 
> Making such radical changes in security is for experts only who are fully aware of the risks and are prepared to deal with the problems that may develop. I can't imagine a legitimate reason for doing so.
> 
> ...



If you thing this is dangerous DONT use administrator account :thumb: And you have still UAC if you think is "safe" !

Administrator Account mean Administrator Account :thumb:second why Local Administrator Account doesn`t have this stu*** settings?




> Malware running under this limited account will be much restricted in what it can do and often unable to do any damage.


I can`t deleted files even on my Data disk without st*** window pop up :angry:


For what you talk is this or for who is this for aliens :grin:












Administrator Account is Administrator Account :angry: If anyone don`t like don`t use Administator Account very easy!


MS is st*** that why.... sorry but again Admin Account is Admin Account :thumb:


----------



## BostyanBMW (Sep 5, 2014)

Sometimes I deleting according 1000+ files/images and every time I would need to click OK and then delete *** :angry: button "Delete"

In this case, will use Administrator and then I could use the Standard! But now I can`t :banghead: why because MS is too stu*** to made this more easy and for all users :banghead:

Now Administator/Standard is useless for me.... and doesn`t work for MS Account :grin::grin: :banghead:


And this is safe ? :grin::grin: No is NOT this is st*** :banghead:


----------

